# Shotgun question???



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

This may be a dumb question but I will ask it anyway...Is it ok to shoot slugs in a regular shotgun barrel? I have heard different opinions just wondering what you guys think...


----------



## catchenbeatsfishen (Nov 25, 2007)

Just don't use a bird shot choke.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Yes. Use rifled slugs in a smooth bore barrel, use sabots in a rifled barrel.

Brenneke are some of the best slugs I've used.

Lately for the rifled barrel on my 870, I've been using the Winchester Supreme sabots... great accuracy at 50 or 100 yards, even with open sights and my poor eyesight.


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

Yes. It is fine to do so. You just do not want to shoot them through any of your extra full turkey choke tubes.


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

Any choke from Cylinder to Full will be fine.


----------



## dougdevore (Aug 31, 2012)

The simple answer is yes. The long answer is you need to pick your slug (rifled slug on a smooth bore barrel) and then go see someone with more knowledge than yourself (gun smith\gun shop). Sometimes full chokes really are not full - sounds stupid, but you will find this. Basically you gotta make sure the slug is smaller than the opening at the end of the barrel. 

I did this for years before I finally had enough $$ to get a dedicated deer gun. Now I use a single shot H&R 20 gauge with hornady slugs. Look around, you can find these guns used almost for the price of a slug barrel. I've got one kill @ 125 yards with the combo. Would of never dreamed of doing that with my smooth bore...

HTH


----------

